# Severe lower back pumps



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

For some reason I've been experiencing very bad lower back pumps whilst training for the last month or so. I'm even getting them after squatting, never did before. I literally can't bend over to change the weights for more than 5 seconds or so without it getting pumped to fvck and very uncomfortable.

Squats and deadlifts are the only 2 exercises that are doing it I think. I know lower back pumps are gonna occur after deadlifts, I know what a hard deadlift session feels like but this is beyond that, it's a very uncomfortable pump and I'm not sure why it's happening.

Can anyone help here?

Thanks.


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

what you taking ???


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Supps wise? Nothing atm mate.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gear wise is what i think he meant


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, nothing either. I've never done any gear.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Oh, nothing either. I've never done any gear.


i only thought that cuz i was reading about bad shin and back pumps u get from afew orals. hmm not sure then mate but someone onhere should have some advice/info for u


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I've also read that Dbol in particular can give bad lower back pumps. Should of stated in first post that I wasn't on anything tbh. Cheers mate, hope so.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

ive been getting this recently aswell. i changed my deadlift form at the beginning of decemeber. i use to deadlift with a rounded back, ive worked on straightening my back and since then my back pumps up all the time, even walking i can feel my lower back pumping up and im not on any gear either. i just put it down to me utilising muscles that i p[reviously didnt use, hopefully when they catch up strength wise the pumps will subside.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it's strange. I've been deadlifting and squatting for nearly 2 years now and the pumps have never been this bad. I also got my form better on deads like 6 months ago. I used to sort of raise my ar$e up and down before I lifted it and threw my hips into it if you get me, but now I lift with everything in a still position lol.

I also injured my lower back from doing deads a while back, but it healed in a week and even then I wasn't getting bad pumps like now. It seems to be just in the last month or so, can't think of anything I'm doing differently apart from squatting 3 times a week as opposed to just once. Maybe that's it? Constant pressure on the lower back? I'm sitting back into my squats more now too and can feel it in my lower back where as before I couldn't.


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

yea sorry that what i meant several prohormones can cause really bad pumps and so can dbol..


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you do deads and squats every week?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes mate, done them both once a week for the past 2 years or so. Now doing the Madcows routine where I still deadlift once a week but squat 3 times a week, although Wednesday's are light days so not much pressure there. Perhaps it's just because I'm squatting more? In that case, is there anything I can do or just put up with it?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

If its a must in your routine then would see how they go for while. If keeps on could change them for leg press and rack lifts.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hows your posture?

have you gain weight recently as that can caus ehavoc with lower back pumps


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

My posture is good I'd say.

Funnily enough yes I have gained weight recently, gone from about 203 lbs which I've been stuck on for a while to about 210 lbs. Not that much though, I mean I gained 4 stone in my first year with no pumps. But could be mate!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i put a stone on rapid and i could hardly walk 100 yrds without my lower back pumping beyond belief it was crippling if the weight gain is rapid it could take a few weeks for the body to adjust and settle down


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh right ok mate, well that's quite good to know that there's a chance it'll sort itself out. Cheers buddy


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah with lordosis you need to stretch hip flexors. You should also do extra work for hamstrings and glutes too to strengthen them


----------

